# Sulawesi Harlequin Photos



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What an interesting and beautiful shrimp!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

After 2 weeks of moving my cardinals, they started to colour up quite nicely, super red, not a cooked dead shrimp. I can't wait till these guys colour up and show their true colours

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Man what other cool Sulawesi shrimp you got up your sleeves!?  Haha

Another compliment to your photography. Snap a couple pics of them snails too!

Bob's usually gets in some rare Sulawesi shrimp and snails. He's in the US though.
https://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/16-snails


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks water life. I just got 12 more cardinals from a friend and 5 are berried. I only have these 2 for now but in may when the weather is warmer my supplied will import some more for me. I'll be getting yellow cheeks and white orchids which are supposedly as easy as cardinals. There's a few local breeders on the local aquaria forum but they haven't posted in about 3 years and they had 2 or 3 more species. I love these guys, a different challenge than crs, which everyone and their grandma has over here in vancouver

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll post some rabbit snail photos soon, I have about 3 babies and they look like mini me of the adults without the rapid breeding like mts

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Awesome shrimp! I can't wait to see the rabbit snails.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

These are so gorgeous!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks the harlequins are hiding but I see them peek out once in a while. My cardinals are starting to colour up. Quite red and very unique. I'll try to post some more photos tonight. But I realized my first set of photos were in ny ada 45f aquarium, now they're in a 10 gallon and the ada glass makes a big difference in photos.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice looking shrimp.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Caridina dennerli - today's snapshot, finally colouring up after moving them to their new tank 2 weeks ago
Caridina dennerli - Week 2 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


Baby Yellow Rabbit Snail - Tylomelania

Baby Yellow Rabbit Snail - Tylomelania by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 i my aquarium. These are the second set, my first set are doing great also 
starting to get a hang of these photos in a non ada tank. But I'll still have to swap them into an ada tank later.

Also put in a black background, hope that'll make the photos nicer than the wood background of the cabinet

thanks for looking.
Ray


Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! Try and get a shot showing just how truly small Harlequins are! (something in shot for size comparison)


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

WaterLife said:


> Nice! Try and get a shot showing just how truly small Harlequins are! (something in shot for size comparison)


great recommendation, I'll give that a try,
here's a new photo of them

Cardina wolterekae close up by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

thanks for looking

Ray


----------

